# What's your HG mineral makeup?



## tonkabeane (Sep 22, 2007)

I was just wondering what everyone else uses and considers their HG mineral makeup!

So far, I've used BE once and Everyday Minerals for about 5 months, but I wouldn't consider either of them my HG. I'm hoping my new shipment of J. Lynne Cosmetics (which has yet to arrive) will be my HG.

Anyways, please list your HG in categories, i.e. Foundation, Finishing Powder, Blush, Eyeshadow, etc.


----------



## korina981 (Sep 23, 2007)

Ocean mist


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Sep 23, 2007)

hehe all my HG's are from different mmu brands.

primer: MAD mineral's spf 20 powder

concealer: EDM multi-task concealer

foundation: Lumiere's luminesse fairy light neutral

blush: BE warmth

bronzer: EDM's waffled cone

finishing powder/highlight: MAD mineral's satin glow for daytime and flash glow for night time.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 24, 2007)

Primer: Fyrinnae &lt;3

Foundation: Monave

Eyeshadow: Twisted Fayte/Aromaleigh


----------



## princessmich (Sep 24, 2007)

Meow &amp; Lumiere


----------



## magosienne (Sep 24, 2007)

i'm still a newbie in terms of mineral makeup, but so far my HG are :

primer : don't use one, got a sample of Fyrinnae's rice paper primer, don't like it much

foundation : Lily Lolo Candy Cane

Concealer : Lily Lolo's Blondie works fine

blush : Lily Lolo cupcake

bronzer : i don't like much bronzers, so i use BE's bronzer, it's okay

finishing powder : Lily Lolo translucent silk powder

Highlighter : Lily Lolo Stardust


----------



## KellyB (Sep 24, 2007)

foundation- Monave

blush-Aubrey Nicole

primer-Smashbox

eyeshadows-MAC

powder-A mixture a a few different mineral brands.


----------



## lopez5 (Sep 24, 2007)

jane iredale purepressed for me.


----------



## agatapas (Sep 24, 2007)

My choices are:

foundation: Meow Pampered Puss and Meow Flawless Feline (depends on the day - what coverage I want)

primer: Meow - oily skin primer, smasbox with dermaxyl and Lumiere silicone primer (which is great but a bit pricy).

veil: I use Meow setting powder and Meow glow powder togeher - but to tell the truth all finishing veils from different brads are similar so I could use any - however Meow setting powedr is great for staying power of makeup.

bronzer: lilly lo - beach bronzer - I think whis one is the best.

eyeshadows - mad minerals - I love the colors and intesity

concealer - I do not use one, I keep looking for dark circles concealer - but no luck yet.


----------



## Leony (Sep 24, 2007)

I only wear foundation MMU so my HG for fndt is MONAVE.


----------



## coocoo4coco (Sep 24, 2007)

*I have 3 - And for all 3 I like everything (foundation, veil/finishing powder, multitasking, eye shadow, blush)*

*1. Aubrey Nicole*

*2. Everyday minerals*

*3. Oceanmist*

*Not in any particular order - I like and use all 3.*

*----------*

*Chococat123 - "HG" stands for "Holy Grail" - It just means your favorites, or something that you can't live without and find yourself turning to all the time. *

*CooCoo*


----------



## SalJ (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm using Lily Lolo Warm Peach foundation at the moment, I'm not sure it's quite my HG but I do like it.

Most of my other make up is not MMU although I do have a bunch of feliners and e/s samples from meow and I love them all. There's a couple I will definitely be buying full size ones of!


----------



## Thais (Sep 24, 2007)

Foundation: Urban Decay

Finishing Powder: Ocean Mist

Blush: Bare Escentuals

Eyeshadow: Bare Escentuals


----------



## blondie36 (Sep 25, 2007)

i tried SEVERAL brands and my hg foundation is edm(most natural looking)

finishing powder also edm

bronzer from b.e.


----------



## katnahat (Sep 25, 2007)

Foundation, Finishing, Blush, Eyeshadow and Corrector: Aubrey Nicole

Eyeshadow: Lumiere

Blush: Oceanmist


----------



## vanfujiwara (Sep 26, 2007)

I have a favorite mmu foundation right now but I don't know if it's my HG. I'm still trying it out but so far I'm loving it. I don't know if you girls are familiar with this but the brand name is The Natural Source, I think it's an Australian company, I'm not entirely sure.

Finishing Powder - Silk Dust of Everyday Minerals

Blushes - I love all blushes! =)

Concealer - Sunlight Concealer of EDM

Primer - Powder Eraser of PL


----------



## tonkabeane (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses!


----------



## LiLMeiMei (Sep 28, 2007)

It's all about Monave &lt;3


----------



## mimosa23 (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm still trying stuff out, but so far:

Foundation and setting powder: Elemental Beauty

Blush: Barefaced Beauty

Eyeshadow: Lily Lolo

I'm still waiting for my Aubrey Nicole stuff to arrive so things may change!


----------



## icecookies (Sep 30, 2007)

I've made a lot of my own but what's commercially available I really like

Foundations- Monave

Eye shadows - Monave, Meow, Pur Luxe, Lumiere

Blush - KT Naturals, Monave


----------



## livingonlove (Oct 2, 2007)

everyday minerals. I've tried BE, aromaleigh, and lumiere


----------



## fivecarats (Oct 3, 2007)

Everyday minerals for me too! Love the coverage, texture and the price...


----------



## GameFox (Oct 4, 2007)

I haven't purchased enough brands to determine my real HG, but for now I will stand by Everyday Minerals.


----------



## niftas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi all I'm new to this forum.

My favorites:

Primer: Don't use one.

Foundation: AN, LMercier, Joppa(Morning Dew)

FP: Joppa(Dewy Silk), Pureluxe(Radiance)

Cheek: Pureluxe(so delicate colours)

Eye shadow: MAD(lasts all day)


----------



## Yola (Oct 15, 2007)

*The serious HG's*

*Monave*

BareFaced Minerals

Everything else is just fun stuff


----------



## fine_Finn (Oct 20, 2007)

foundation: Cory Cosmetics (enough coverage and fair shades)

blushes &amp; bronzers: everyday minerals


----------



## peachycheeks (Oct 20, 2007)

For me I am still deciding on the foundation, but

Blush -EDM,

Eyeshadow- Signature Minerals &amp; Pure Boutique

Lip- Signature Minerals

Concealer- Signature Minreal soft touch


----------



## searchin' (Oct 21, 2007)

Tried Pure Luxe for about a year but it never sat quite right on my skin. I've recently tried some samples from Ocean Mist and am really liking the color match and finish on my skin.


----------



## simisimi100 (Oct 23, 2007)

sorry but what is HG?

anyway I get is what I use..

primer-gigi moistozer to oily skin.

foundation - I didnt find yet the perfect for me:

EDM

SM

powder - tinted EDM

concealer - medium ocean mist

blush- EDM. SM AND CLASSY MINERALS.

EYE SHADOW - i DONT REALLY LIKE


----------



## Bexy (Oct 23, 2007)

I love EDM stuff, I use the foundation, blush, shadow, concealer, finishing dust. It works so great for me and the perfect shades too.

I use Smashbox as my primer though.


----------



## Ronnie (Oct 29, 2007)

HG at this moment and time (since I haven't tried everything available)

Foundation - Bare faced minerals

Blush - Monave and Mineral Boutique

AOFC - Monave and BE

Eye Shadows - Meow, BFM, Pure Luxe, Mineral Boutique, Lumiere


----------



## Nox (Oct 29, 2007)

My HG is Milan Minerals!


----------



## simisimi100 (Oct 29, 2007)

what is HG? I saw that mean holly grail.. but what it means?

what do you like the most? or what?

tell me please.. I have to know


----------



## maryfitz24 (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't have an HG. For a while, I thought Lumiere followed by Meow were great. I am now back to EDM. I've been sampling the formulas to see what works best for my skin. I waiting for original glo (I have intensive, semi matte and matte). My skin is so picky, I'm not sure I could ever have an HG.


----------



## TwinMommy311 (Oct 30, 2007)

Here are my HGs:

Foundation- Alima

Concealor- Alima

Blush-Alima

Finishing Powder- Alima

Eyeshadow (In order of preference- all are great though!)- Taylor Made Minerals, Lumiere, Fyrinnae, Aromaleigh, Pure Luxe

Eyeliner-Aromaleigh, Lumiere

Lip gloss/lip color product- Alima, Lumiere, J. Lynne, Aromaleigh

Brushes- Lumiere!


----------



## tonkabeane (Oct 30, 2007)

HG = Holy Grail = One's Ultimate Favorite Perfect Something


----------



## laleily (Oct 30, 2007)

Monave for foundation for me


----------



## Polina (Oct 31, 2007)

Foundation - EDM Light or Light Olive

Concealer - EDM Intensive Light, PL Apricot Enhancer

Blush - PL Nymph

At the moment I'm looking into Alima &amp; Meow...


----------



## przmaticprinces (Oct 31, 2007)

*I have tried several mmu. *

*BE- leaves a shine and gets in pores. (also has bismuth which irritates many people)*

*Jane Iredale- love her minerals but they are all pressed and I prefer loose.*

*Serious Skin Care/Bella Rose- no real complaints, wears nicely. *

*BUT my all time favorite is*

*Primer- Smashbox~ is there another*

*MMU Foundation- Wei East/Flawless by Nature (light) covers great, matches skin perfectly and wears wonderfully. The longer the better.*

*Blush- Mally/Shimmer, Shape and Glow (Life is lighter)*

*ES- I do like BE eyeshadows, glimmers etc. and MAC piggies to many colors to name.*

*Lips- Lip Venom, Lip Injection for the plump and 100 others (I love lip glosses) for colors and effects.*


----------



## tonkabeane (Nov 4, 2007)

Update:

I think I'm falling in love with my Lumiere cashmere foundation in Medium Warm. It melts into my skin and doesn't look chalky or too matte. It looks as if I'm not wearing any makeup at all, but yet my post-acne scars are less noticeable and my skin tone is evened out. I absolutely love it.

F.Y.I. It doesn't control oiliness all day but I'm content with that because I like that natural, oil/glow look. Don't get me wrong, my skin gets greasy a lot so Lumiere controls that very well. But I really don't like that matte look on myself because I think it looks a bit fake, on me that is. I'd probably need to blot once a day with a toilet seat cover (they are the best oil blotting sheets ever! They only take off excess oil, not your make up too! And they're free! =]).

I believe that I might be calling Lumiere my HG sometime in the near future. =) (Further testing needed to confirm theory.)


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Nov 4, 2007)

I've tried at least a dozen MMU brands but here are my top 5 (in no particular order; I use different ones depending on the season and the level of coverage I need):

BE

Monave

J.Lynne

Lauress

Meow


----------



## schmidizzle (Nov 4, 2007)

monave


----------



## newyorlatin (Nov 6, 2007)

I've tried 20 or more and have narrowed down the top 3 to

Bare Faced Minerals

Monave

Lumiere


----------



## simisimi100 (Nov 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *newyorlatin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've tried 20 or more and have narrowed down the top 3 to
Bare Faced Minerals

Monave

Lumiere

hi there!what foundation in lumiere have a full heavy coverage?

thanks!


----------



## mimosa23 (Nov 6, 2007)

A quick update:

I've got so much more stuff so I use different brands for different occasions/issues:

Barefaced Beauty: I like their foundation, but it can look cakey if you layer too much. It gives a light coverage. Great for days that you don't need a full face of makeup. Their eyeshadows are nice too, but again not great for full coverage. Their lip products are nice, they seem to have good staying power, although their lipstics are a tad on the dry side. Glosses are lovely and shiny and stay on for a long time! Their blushes however are very nice, and they are my HG!

Elemental Beauty: Their foundations are lovely, stay put all day and I get no shininess on my T-zone. Also I love their setting powders! Their blush is very sheer, but nice for just a light flush.

Lily Lolo: I am a total Lily Lolo eyeshadow addict! Wonderful colours, great staying power!

Aubrey Nicole: love their brushes, and their full coverage foundation in Light Warm is my exact colour match!

Monave: I love their eyeliner pencils: soft and creamy with great staying power! Also, their mascara is very nice: not too clumpy, and gives enough length and volume for a good effect.

Silk Naturals: my new HG in foundation and finishing powders!!! Totally flawless airbrushed glowy look, just like skin but then 100 times better! Also feels like I'm not wearing any MU at all!

I'll update this once I've got my next order, LOL!


----------



## Piksy (Nov 6, 2007)

my favorite mineral make up is physicians formula i know that it isn't like a big brand but i still like how it works and i like it because it is sensitive to my sensitive skin.


----------



## twinyuanj (Nov 7, 2007)

Everyday Minerals = ultimate HG!

I'm currently lemming the Fyrinnae Rice Powder Primer.. =/ Any suggestions?


----------



## monniej (Nov 7, 2007)

mineralogie


----------



## pineapple22 (Nov 7, 2007)

WOW it must be great for people living in US as you have so much choice.

Foundation BE in medium beige or beige

concealer BE bisque

finishing powder BE mineral veil or Lily lolo finishing powder

Eye shadow Lily lolo and BE


----------



## yokke (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi,I`m new to here,and still there are some MMU which I`ve not try yet.

But as far My favorite is...

foundation- Meow(FF), alima, Lili Lolo

primer&amp;finising powder -Joppa

eyeshadows&amp;blush-LaurEss, JLynne,Mineral Boutique.


----------



## biracialbeauty1 (Nov 9, 2007)

I am new here but my HG so far is Everyday Minerals, I love the stuff


----------



## Hoozey (Nov 10, 2007)

My own. I know the color match is perfect and if not, I can just mix up one that does match.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 10, 2007)

Foundation - Bella Pierre or Purely Cosmetics

Color Correctors (would you consider that a primer?) - Purely Cosmetics

Finishing powders or rice powders - don't use; refuse to use any foundation that needs to be "set".


----------



## ldygwnvr (Nov 12, 2007)

Foundation--Lumiere Cashmere

Finishing Powder--The She Space "Finish It"

Eye Shadow--The She Space (especially Shadows of Doubt, Cynical Fairy, Rocked by Love and Decadent Daydream) as well as Lumiere glitz in Peppermint Patti

Blush--Lumiere blush (especially Dusty Rose) and all-over-color (which I use as a blush) in True Radiance, as well as Alima blush (especially Sahara)

Lips--The She Space Lip Junk in She Wolf

Brushes--Lumiere synthetic flat top, UGloGirl synthetic premium kabuki, UGloGirl synthetic premium flat-top, and eye shadow brushes of all shapes and sizes with synthetic bristles.





That should about cover it, but I do have tons of other favorites in other brands, but that just aren't quite my HG's! LOL!





Hoozey, what kind of mascara do you use?

Originally Posted by *simisimi100* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi there!what foundation in lumiere have a full heavy coverage?

thanks!

Lumiere's cashmere foundation has a great fuller coverage. It's my HG!!


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 13, 2007)

My hg foundation is Lily Lolo. As for everything else, I'm too fickle. My favourite is whatever has most recently come in the mail


----------



## agatapas (Nov 14, 2007)

update:

Foundation:

- still Meow in Pampered and in Flawless - good coverage and satying power.

- Lumiere in Cashmere (I used all the samples and my f/s is late, I can't wait to get this) - less staying power than meow, but gives a bit better result, it looks more natural on the skin. It also offers good coverage and good staying power. I really like this foundation.

- Silk Naturals - I tried this by accident, and it's really great foundation. It makes your face look poreless. It has layerable coverage, and good satying powder and what is important it's really cheap.

- Aubrey Nicole in full coverage - this is my least favourite foundation, due to the problem with color match, however it's really good product. It has good coverage, good staying power, just all the colors are a bit too yellow.

Finishing powder:

- Silk Naturals - their dait bait and perfecting powder is just wonderful. If you want to look perfect, poreless you need to try this.

- Milan minerals - perfecting powder, it's not as good as silk narturals, but still good, I only don't like the way it smells, while it smells as a regular powder not mineral.

- meow cat glow - I like this powder but don't use it, while it's not as good as perfecting powder from silk naturals, however this is really good finishing powder.

- meow setting powder. I use it on my foundation before perfecting powder. This is really good product, a tiny bit of this powder extends staying power of any foundation.

Primer:

- I use Meow oily skin primer, but in my opinion it doesn't work, maybe it worked at the begining, now I use it only because I have it. I won't buy this again.

Usually I do not use mineral primers - I use Smashbox, Laura Geller, Mac and UDPP as eye primer. I also like millan gelle drops.

Bronzer:

- meow - firefly bronzers - I just love them, you will never find better bronzers. I love the whole collection. You may use it as a blush, and if you put it on the entire face, it makes you look more suntanned but and gives you subtle glow. However it never looks orange or fake. I simply love this product.

Eyeshadows:

I love She Space and mad minerals, however I buy pigmnets everywhere I'm just pigment maniac.


----------



## crystal_gale (Nov 16, 2007)

(in no particular order)

my *HG foundation *:

1. Larenim pressed foundation - matte and doesnt change color on me..the problem is, it's quite expensive

2. Meow Flawless Feline - very nice coverage and staying power..specially now that i'm breaking out and my oil glands are acting up

3. still looking for a 3rd brand haha





*My HG blushes:*

1. Lumiere - good staying power and color payoff

2. Meow - sheer and pretty colors

3. Monave and Valerie beauty - very nice staying power and color payoff

*My HG eyeshadows*:

1. Bare Escentuals - very good staying power and color payoff

2. Monave - staying power is good

3. Valerie Beauty - good colors


----------



## yda (Nov 16, 2007)

My HG foundations are Lauress, MEOW pampered puss, Monave Concealer-Foundation, Valerie Beauty and Lumiere.


----------



## pilyangkikay (Nov 20, 2007)

it's omc bamboo foundie for now


----------



## aubriee (Nov 20, 2007)

Does no one like Pure Luxe? So far I've liked everything I've ever tried from them. Their foundation stays on all day, and if you need to mix colors to get your perfect shade, she will custom mix it for you at no charge. Her What Red? is great, as is her yellow corrector. I love their powdered erasers (cream erasers, not so much). Her blushers are so pretty. I love their April's Mix and Radiance and she's got some beautiful eyeshadows that stay on all day, as long as I use a primer. Her lippies I don't particularly care for though.


----------



## phylly (Nov 21, 2007)

My favorite mm is lumiere


----------



## impassioned (Nov 21, 2007)

Everyday Minerals is my HG at the moment. It gives me a flawless finish and excellent coverage. I love their blushes too!

For finishing powder though, BE's Mineral Veil is amazing. I love it, it truly gives me an airbrushed look.


----------



## simplicity (Nov 21, 2007)

Cory

Buff'd

bareFaced Minerals Velvet Plush

Monave Concealer Foundation


----------



## simisimi100 (Nov 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *simplicity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif CoryBuff'd

bareFaced Minerals Velvet Plush

Monave Concealer Foundation

hi simplicity!if you like buff'd and cory and monave as I do 

I have to try barefaced minraels. (this is a full coverage? correct? )

thank you!


----------



## canehdian (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm still a MMU newbie, but so far I love EDM Matte foundation in Sunkissed Fair. I'm not sure if it's my HG yet, because I haven't tried any other brands. I hope it is, though, because EDM's prices are beyond reasonable, their selection is great, and their customer service is WONDERFUL!


----------



## Kathrynrlao (Nov 24, 2007)

i love lumiere, edm and oceanmist.


----------



## CzarnyElf (Nov 25, 2007)

EDM-it was the first Mineral makeup I tried and I think I will stick with it


----------



## yummi4tunekooki (Nov 26, 2007)

Geez, seeing all these replies just makes me feel overwhelmed! There are so many MMU companies out there, it's a bit intimidating...

Even with my limited experience with MMU's, I think I've found a few that I really love:

Primer: Fyrinnae's rice powder primer

Foundation: Laura Mercier in Real Sand

Concealer: BE's Well Rested &amp; bisque


----------



## kmm (Dec 4, 2007)

im still a newbie and i dont know how to apply eyeshadows and eyeliners just yet but so far, these are my favorites:

Finishing Powder - Monave Angel

Foundation - Monave Saturnina + Hyeyeon

Blushes - OMC Vanora (i love the natural, healthy glow this gives me...)

Concealer - OMC Saffron

Illuminizer - Valerie Satin Sun

Primer - still on the lookout. any recommendations?


----------



## maryfitz24 (Dec 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *maryfitz24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't have an HG. For a while, I thought Lumiere followed by Meow were great. I am now back to EDM. I've been sampling the formulas to see what works best for my skin. I waiting for original glo (I have intensive, semi matte and matte). My skin is so picky, I'm not sure I could ever have an HG. The original glo didn't work out. I've gone back to Valerie. It doesn't break out my skin and gives me great coverage. That is what I've been using lately.
Favorites right now:

Valerie

Lumiere

Meow


----------



## fishchick72 (Dec 8, 2007)

Lure Beauty!!


----------



## searchin' (Jan 3, 2008)

UPDATE: Back in October I indicated I had given up on Pure Luxe because it wasn't quite sitting right on my face, and I was enjoying Ocean Mist. However when the samples ran out (along with my money from trying to find a color match from any number of companies) I decided to finish off the Pure Luxe I had. Wow, am I glad I did! Thought I would mix Creamy Natural with some Buff that I had (since Creamy Natural always seemed a bit too light and yellow on me). Tried various mix ratios only to conclude that Buff is actually a perfect match for me (at this time). Also, by letting my moisturizer soak in a bit longer than I had been and using a new powder brush, I found the Pure Luxe sits beautifully and holds up much better than it has in the past. Amazing what a difference correct application can make!

Anyway...Pure Luxe foundation...it was the first MMU I used and I think I'll be sticking with it!


----------



## togal (Jan 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *searchin'* /img/forum/go_quote.gif UPDATE: Back in October I indicated I had given up on Pure Luxe because it wasn't quite sitting right on my face, and I was enjoying Ocean Mist. However when the samples ran out (along with my money from trying to find a color match from any number of companies) I decided to finish off the Pure Luxe I had. Wow, am I glad I did! Thought I would mix Creamy Natural with some Buff that I had (since Creamy Natural always seemed a bit too light and yellow on me). Tried various mix ratios only to conclude that Buff is actually a perfect match for me (at this time). Also, by letting my moisturizer soak in a bit longer than I had been and using a new powder brush, I found the Pure Luxe sits beautifully and holds up much better than it has in the past. Amazing what a difference correct application can make!
Anyway...Pure Luxe foundation...it was the first MMU I used and I think I'll be sticking with it!

Wow. This sounds like me. I had taken a break from using Pure Luxe foundation for about 6 months because I went on a sampling phase for a short bit. I came back to my Pure Luxe this past week because I saw a photo myself from early 2007 when I wore PL foudation. My skin looked radiant and perfect. You couldn't tell I was wearing any foundation even after hours in the heat and sun. I think I'm going to stick with PL for now. I guess it takes some wandering around and trying new things to realise that my HG was right under my nose.

BTW, I use a mixture of Creamy Natural and Buff. Perfect.


----------



## Gavriela (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lumiere's* Cashmere and FF in Light Medium Beige, plus Spiced Apple and Fresh Roses for blushes, and Sahara and Ambrosia for bronzers. My fallback eyeshadow combo when I'm lazy is Lumi's Golden Plum, Wild Orchid, and Merlot as a liner. Oooh - and she's added Halo to the permanent collection of e/s's - it was supposed to be L/E for the Seasons Gleaming kit, but everybody loved it too much (including me). Fantastic highlight colour. Also love her dropper bottles of emu oil and the healing concealer (very useful if you have a cat who uses your leg to climb up onto the sofa - it does heal, has lots of anti-bacterial goodies in it, so it's not just for your face).

*Silk Naturals'* Datebait for finishing powder (can't live without it, gives a healthy touch of colour but not exactly a glow, and it's a great finisher), Climax blush, all her cool-toned lippies (first ones I've been able to wear, they're great), and many, many of her eyeshadows. Great customer service, and orders come in lovely little organza bags. She has great synthetic brushes from Forever Female, too.

*The She Space* is eyeshadow Mecca, no doubt about that. No matter what colour it is, Heather does it perfectly. Free goodies and nice notes come in packages, too.

*MAD Minerals* has some really great eyeshadows, too.

*Sarafina* for skincare, because it's wonderful (HGs are the Cleansing Milk, the ph Balancing Toner, Green Tea Eyegel, and the Lavender Hydrosol, the other stuff is great too, can't wait to try their shampoo), Bill's really nice and he keeps sending me very nice size samples of something new and terrific along with orders, and discount coupons for my next order all the time. Which is good cos there always is a next order.

*Woodwize* for their amazing dry-skin and eczema clearing-up hempseed oil and shea butter soap and body creams at prices you can't beat!

There are other terrific companies out there, but if I didn't limit myself, I'd be even more broke from makeup than I am now!


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 3, 2008)

Urban Decay Surreal Skin Mineral Makeup


----------



## Sibylla (Jan 4, 2008)

*HG foundations* (in no particular order)

Youngblood

Monave

Everyday

LaurEss

Laura Mercier

Aubrey Nicole


----------



## pinkminnow (Jan 23, 2008)

Monave Canela (foundation)

BE Pure Radiance and Warm Radiance

BE mineral veil (original and tinted)

Valerie Satin Sun

Monave Glow


----------



## jeansguyokc (Jan 23, 2008)

MK Minerals and mineral pressed powder &amp; bronzer


----------



## smithpyz (Jan 25, 2008)

alima's is great


----------



## nyxxx (Jan 26, 2008)

Let's see... I use Lumiere for foundation, finishing powder, blush and eyeshadows and Ocean Mist and EDM for concealers. However, I REALLY liked Fyrinnae's superpower mineral foundation since the color I picked was the PERFECT shade for me. But I don't feel like waiting two months or however long it is now for an order.


----------



## sofie29 (Jan 26, 2008)

here's my current faves:

foundi - blusche, monave, jane iredale (pressed), cory(not considering the cigarette-like smell)

primer - BE primetime, jane iredale absence

fin pow - larenim mineral silk and invisipore, blusche (phoebe)


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jan 28, 2008)

My faves are OceanMist and Lily Lolo. also Fyrinnae but the order wait is too long and Im impatient.


----------



## amym_79 (Jan 28, 2008)

EDM Foundation , and blush . Mad minerals eyeshadow , silk naturals perfecting powder , and Date bait .


----------



## Kathrynrlao (Jan 28, 2008)

after much sampling i finally found my HG's (umm but that doesn't mean that i'll stop sampling  though)

Foundation: Lumiere (in veena velvet and cashmere formulas)

Finishing powder: Silk naturals - date bait (wow, this really makes my pores less visible)

blush: silk naturals - climax (i'm not really into wearing blush but when i tried this one, it looked so natural and sheer on me.)

concealer: lumiere ( i like the creamy feel on my face and a little goes a long way)

brushes: edm (dual fiber, flat top and kabuki)


----------



## Imnoteveryone (Jan 29, 2008)

So far Everyday Minerals (EM) --Intensive (Light warm)

EM --Multi tasking concealer

EM Balancing Powder or Tinted Silk

Blush EM Email Me or Waffle Cone

Bronzer-- Signature Minerals Goddess

E/s EM --Diary


----------



## CzarnyElf (Jan 30, 2008)

ATM Lumiere FF(light medium beige)

I like it a little better than EDM(intensive) because is more moisturizing and it has a little more natural finish.


----------



## chocobon (Jan 30, 2008)

So far all I've used are Urban Decay Mineral Makeup and Signature Minerals and I've loved SM more!!

I've used SM foundation, multitasking concealer, blushes and e/s and I must say the blushes, foundation and powder are amazing but the e/s not so quite!!


----------



## speedy (Jan 30, 2008)

My HG foundation is Lumiere. I don't really have a hg for everything else.


----------



## -KT- (Jan 30, 2008)

I really like Everyday minerals but I haven't tried any other brands besides BE which made my skin look awful.


----------



## smokingumbrella (Jan 30, 2008)

Concealer- EDM Sunlight (for undereye circles), Mad Minerals Medium Concealer for spots

Foundation- Alima in W3 (used to use Alima's finishing powder in Hanae before finding Date Bait, now I just mix both foundation and finishing powder together)

Finishing Powder- Silk Naturals Date Bait

Blush- Silk Naturals Climax, EDM Back to School, Alima Carnation

Eyeshadows- Mad Minerals, Taylor Made Minerals




am still sampling though! not sure why when ive already found HGs for nearly everything


----------



## Carlz33 (Feb 2, 2008)

My HG mineral foundation is definately EDM. Multi-tasking neutral in winter is a perfect match for me, and in summer Sunkissed Fair.

I haven't tried much of the other make up from EDM yet but I definately will in future!


----------



## jfaith444 (Feb 3, 2008)

My total HG is Radiant Minerals in Grace Foundation during the winter, and Beachy during the summer (I am a TOTAL change in color. Im a sun bum)


----------



## AtomicMishaps (Feb 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carlz33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My HG mineral foundation is definately EDM. Multi-tasking neutral Same here, EDM in Multi-tasking (matte).


----------



## DrPepHolic (Feb 13, 2008)

*My favorite is Laura Mercier's. I really like how it reflects the light. Though, I am considering trying Lumiere and Monave. I always feel the need to have backup options...*


----------



## Imnoteveryone (Feb 13, 2008)

Hmmm The Mad one didnt work for me too dry and light in coverage; not creamy as I wanted.

And I *think* the Meow might be breaking me out but need to experiment with the sample I have first. I may be to stick with EDM.


----------



## pinkrose17 (Feb 14, 2008)

EDM fairly light beige.. quite natural-looking


----------



## pinkminnow (Feb 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinkrose17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif EDM fairly light beige.. quite natural-looking How long does it stay on your face? I still have not tried this because my orders are still on the way...


----------



## sbs4536 (Feb 15, 2008)

I love Suncat's


----------



## carmonious (Feb 15, 2008)

Would you mind to tell me more about what Suncat products you like and why?

I've been interested in ordering from there, but don't know a lot about it.


----------



## BabyG209 (Feb 15, 2008)

I love Silk Naturals and EDM in semi matte formula =)


----------



## sbs4536 (Feb 15, 2008)

I find that Suncats gives me a more natural look. I have been going more organic natural and started checking makeup and skincare. At first I thought all mmu was "natural" but there are synthenic ingd. in different lines. Now I check ingredients first and I have found Suncats is founded on the same principles that I've been looking for. There isn't any "fancy packaging" but I find the ingredients to be a high quality. The foundation is very forgiving when trying to find a match. There are 3 levels sunshine is the basic which I didn't try I went to the 2nd and liked it but the FC (3rd)coverage the best for me. Its very easy to layer to get even more coverage.

The blush and eye colors are "toned" down from alot of other brands I have checked out I don't like alot of the glittery shiny look.

Sunbeauty is a treatment you use at night that helps with pores and I use it every night and have found great results with it.

I dont know if you checked out the website but one day I read thru it all and it was exactly what I've been looking for so I started ordering. Haven't been able to stop cuz I love all that I've tried. Check it out!


----------



## jencc (Feb 16, 2008)

i'd say monave for foundation, be glimmers for the eyeshadows, and i have mixed brands for blush. i love blush! coastal scents' mineral veil is great too


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Feb 16, 2008)

I found more HGs (really, really good foundations, IMO):

DreamWorld

Buff'd

Joppa

So far I am really loving these 3. Finish is flawless and coverage is buildable from medium to heavy.


----------



## carmonious (Feb 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sbs4536* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I find that Suncats gives me a more natural look. I have been going more organic natural and started checking makeup and skincare. At first I thought all mmu was "natural" but there are synthenic ingd. in different lines. Now I check ingredients first and I have found Suncats is founded on the same principles that I've been looking for. There isn't any "fancy packaging" but I find the ingredients to be a high quality. The foundation is very forgiving when trying to find a match. There are 3 levels sunshine is the basic which I didn't try I went to the 2nd and liked it but the FC (3rd)coverage the best for me. Its very easy to layer to get even more coverage. The blush and eye colors are "toned" down from alot of other brands I have checked out I don't like alot of the glittery shiny look.

Sunbeauty is a treatment you use at night that helps with pores and I use it every night and have found great results with it.

I dont know if you checked out the website but one day I read thru it all and it was exactly what I've been looking for so I started ordering. Haven't been able to stop cuz I love all that I've tried. Check it out!

Thank you for telling me!I looked at the website - she does have a lot of good info on there -

PS - have you used the tinted lip balms? I was wondering how much color you get from them.


----------



## mk12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sbs4536* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I find that Suncats gives me a more natural look. I have been going more organic natural and started checking makeup and skincare. At first I thought all mmu was "natural" but there are synthenic ingd. in different lines. Now I check ingredients first and I have found Suncats is founded on the same principles that I've been looking for. There isn't any "fancy packaging" but I find the ingredients to be a high quality. The foundation is very forgiving when trying to find a match. There are 3 levels sunshine is the basic which I didn't try I went to the 2nd and liked it but the FC (3rd)coverage the best for me. Its very easy to layer to get even more coverage. The blush and eye colors are "toned" down from alot of other brands I have checked out I don't like alot of the glittery shiny look.

Sunbeauty is a treatment you use at night that helps with pores and I use it every night and have found great results with it.

I dont know if you checked out the website but one day I read thru it all and it was exactly what I've been looking for so I started ordering. Haven't been able to stop cuz I love all that I've tried. Check it out!

I almost gave up on mineral makeup because of Suncat's foundation. I thought it looked really good at home, but one day I saw myself in some brighter light and it looked absolutely horrendous! I mean scary bad. I was out of town and hid in my hotel room because I was so embarrassed.
Fortunately I switched to Everyday Minerals, and now it seems to look good even in very bright light, sunlight, store lights etc.

I'm using the matte formula which is not flat at all - it has a very nice, light finish and really minimizes my pores and lines. I also found a much better color match with EM. Suncat's most yellow foundation was still to orange and not nearly enough yellow toned. (I know she says they are completely neutral and not orange toned, but if you have more yellow in your skin, what she considers neutral is not going to match you... and that's probably the same with other stronger undertones.)

The owner Shelley is great and there are a couple of products I will still order from her. But EM foundation works so much better for me. (Which is great because it is sooooo much cheaper - especially when you purchase the kits. Now I can afford to wear MMU everyday and try out tons of colors.)


----------



## benvenuta (Feb 17, 2008)

My faves are from Everyday Minerals. I love their foundation in Intensive and the corrector in Light.


----------



## Domitilla (Feb 17, 2008)

foundation&amp;concealer: Minerals will work for you

eye shadow: simply naturals&amp;Taylor made minerals

i don't like mineral powder and don't use primer&amp;blush


----------



## sbs4536 (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow that surprises me cuz I love the finish it gives me but I guess we all have different skintones and texture and that is why we have so many options in mineral makeup. EM did nothing for me and would only last about an hour. Jlynn is the one that turned orange on me.


----------



## nenya (Feb 18, 2008)

my HG's are EDM and Meow for foundations

Erth veil, edm's silk and pureluxe finishing powders

eyeshadows - fyrinnae, pureluxe and archetype, although alima has some great shadows

blushes - pureluxe and edm


----------



## mk12 (Feb 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sbs4536* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow that surprises me cuz I love the finish it gives me but I guess we all have different skintones and texture and that is why we have so many options in mineral makeup. EM did nothing for me and would only last about an hour. Jlynn is the one that turned orange on me. I was reading some posts about Suncat foundation over at Mineral Makeup Mania, and some people thought it was unusually shiny - so that may have been part of reason why it looked so awful and weird. Somebody else said that because it's thick and shiny, you have to apply it super light or else risk looking like a reject from "What Ever Happened to Baby Jane" LOL. I swear that's exactly what it looked like in bright light. And I use the tiniest bit imaginable. The little sample pots last me many, many months even if I use it everyday.
The other weird thing about Suncat foundation is that she makes a big deal about how neutral they are and that there's no orange like other companies' foundations. But I was organizing my makeup yesterday and looked at my containers of Suncat foundation, and I couldn't believe how orange they all looked compared to my Everyday Minerals foundation. It was kind of astounding.


----------



## laurreenn (Feb 28, 2008)

i'm using a lot of different products but don't feel like i've found my HG yet. i'm trying lumiere and i'm hoping it's them!


----------



## luvbug04 (Feb 28, 2008)

I use Everyday Minerals and I really love it!! I use their foundation, concealer, and blush. I cant apply eyeshadow for the life of me so I havent tried that yet or the finishing powder.


----------



## laurreenn (Feb 28, 2008)

the finishing powder from EDM is really awesome. you should try it!


----------



## pinkminnow (Feb 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurreenn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the finishing powder from EDM is really awesome. you should try it! Is this better than their silk dust? I've only tried a sample of the finishing dust, but I have to get good results with it yet. Maybe I put on too little. Will try again


----------



## luvbug04 (Feb 29, 2008)

it goes on top of your foundation, blush and all that right??

Whats the purpose of it?? lol i dont really know..does it set your makeup?


----------



## Ju000 (Feb 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *luvbug04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it goes on top of your foundation, blush and all that right?? Whats the purpose of it?? lol i dont really know..does it set your makeup?

The finishing powder or veil make your makeup stay more longer and make your skin more pretty, like a skin's paper model





I have try the veil from SignatureMinerals and wahooou, my skin look better (with fondation) and the minerals fondations/blush/glow last all day. But sometimes, I put veil after fondation and after it my blush/glow.

My favorite brands :

SignatureMinerals for concealers, veils, bronzer and e/s

Meow for fondations, glow, eyeliners and bronzer

TaylorMadeMinerals for e/s

TKB for pigments, base minerals, jars and brushes

CoastalScents for brushes

I will try fondation/veil from TaylorMadeMinerals and some fondations from DreamWorld.


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (Mar 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Piksy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my favorite mineral make up is physicians formula i know that it isn't like a big brand but i still like how it works and i like it because it is sensitive to my sensitive skin. I'm currently wearing their Mineral Powder in "Bronzer" and it's perfect, also doesnt break out on my sensitive skin...the only CON is it doesn't control oil but i carry my blotting papers everywhere so it doesnt bother me too much.


----------



## SaRem (Mar 14, 2008)

I have tried EDM, KT naturals, signature minerals, oceanmist, coastalscents and ID bare minerals. But KT and EDM are my favourites


----------



## sbs4536 (Mar 14, 2008)

Does it have bismuth oxy. in it? That can really make you like an oil slick! I have the same problem with mmu that has it as and indg.


----------



## SaRem (Mar 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sbs4536* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Does it have bismuth oxy. in it? That can really make you like an oil slick! I have the same problem with mmu that has it as and indg. Are we talking about ID?


----------



## keitadoll1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Is is just me.. Everyone seems to love BE -but i find that it doesn't offer great coverages and I don't like that the foundation has shimmer to it. Does anyone know of a better brand of mineral makeup?? Has anyone tried that line by Leeza Gibbons?


----------



## Gavriela (Mar 14, 2008)

There are all kinds of better brands than BE - and almost all of them without bismuth and other common irritants.

Most of them are cottage industry, though, so the advertising is largely word-of-mouth. Check out this forum for info on lots of them - both your skin and your wallet will thank you.


----------



## keitadoll1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Gavriela.. I hope to get some good info because I thought I was the only one not crazy about BE... Everyone raves about them but among the other things mentioned I find it also makes me break out more than regular foundations


----------



## Asha* (Mar 15, 2008)

At the moment i'm using Inika minerals. Don't know what to think about it yet, since it's my first facial powder (never used any before).


----------



## dolphino (Mar 16, 2008)

I have tried a few brands and tested my samples again recently - but I keep going back to EDM. Looks the most natural with the best coverage and choice of shades and cost and and and...


----------



## liznewark (Mar 31, 2008)

Milan Mineral Cydney in the winter and Cydney + Sydrese in the summer; but I wish it lasted a little longer


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 31, 2008)

EDM is my favorite.


----------



## simisimi100 (Mar 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *liznewark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Milan Mineral Cydney in the winter and Cydney + Sydrese in the summer; but I wish it lasted a little longer hi there.. what that brand?


----------



## tonkabeane (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi ladies. I just wanted to give an update on my mmu hg search.

So I gave Monave a try and I liked the great full coverage and creamy-matte finish, but Lumiere Velvet Veena is still my number 1 HG.

When it comes to foundations, my HGs are:

1) Lumiere Velvet Veena

2) Monave

3) Everyday Minerals &amp; J. Lynne (I just couldn't chose between the two!)

In terms of colored makeup (eyeshadows, blushes, etc.), my HGs are:

1) J. Lynne (only because most of my blushes and eyeshadows are from J. Lynne)

Hope everyone had a nice weekend. Toodles!


----------



## sesame (Mar 31, 2008)

Erth Mineral Makeup &amp; EM and now Ferro for me.


----------



## Lady Selly (May 3, 2008)

for me :MMU foundation from Cory!!!

finally my searching has ended..I've been looking MMU that can give great coverage, creamy and flawless finish,brightening the skin and cheap (of couse).it's all in Cory.I'm so gald that I found it.

I have tried several MMU brands such as :BE,EDM,Tval,Lumiere,monave,meow etc.


----------



## feu_du_ciel (May 4, 2008)

I just used EDM and like it

Foundation: Light, semi-matte &amp; matte (I don't know why the matte one is lighter than the semi-matte)

Blushes: All Smiles &amp; Pink Ribbon

Finishing powder: Pure Silk Dust - a little bit too white for me

Concealer: Multitasking - it's ok for dark undereye circles, it covers better when using wet

I'm waiting for my foundation, Date Bait &amp; blushes from Silk Naturals


----------



## kitchykoo (Jun 8, 2008)

Love this thread! I'm an MMU newbie.

I've only sampled EDM so far and I like it (O Glo). I want to sample other shades though to find my HG shade with them.

I'm waiting for my meow, lumiere, and joppa samples and then I can probably decide which one is the ONE (I hope, hehehe).


----------



## Kamicha (Jun 8, 2008)

Now I guess that it is safe to say: *LaurEss Minimalist*. Great foundation for very light dry application, acts well with my skin chemistry (no colour change, no pooling - even if my skin gets oily), disquises pores and fine lines, does not have any glitter that shows up in sunlight, very natural finish, buildable coverage. And excellent colour match! Love the professional and easy to use website, too. Customer service: great!

Tested so far:

Alima: Good one, but no perfect colour match. My own coctail is the backup for LaurEss.

Meow: Perfect colour match, Pampered Puss is OK but has some glitter. Flawless Feline does not work on my skin.

Lumiere: Still sampling, haven't found the colour match. Cashmere does not work on my skin - very uneven results, does not last. Flawless is better, have to try the other formulas.

EDM: No good colour match (well, perhaps for winter but dunno). Intensive and matte are too heavy, other two foundies have glitter that shows up in sunlight and some artificial lighting. Like the overall look of Original Glo for some occassions. Colours are just too... ...colourful.

Dreamworld: Very promising, still testing. Foud a good shade for summer.

Fyrinnae: Good colour match but even the lighter version was too heavy for my taste. Definitely try if you seek matte foundie with good coverage - their matte really is matte.

And then there are some - but tested just once or twice...


----------



## fashion_junkie (Jun 9, 2008)

Everyday minerals is working really well for me. I'm impressed.


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 9, 2008)

i still havent found my hg! you gals who have are lucky! i'm hoping to find my hg in cory, dreamworld, or something else! EDM, lumiere, and others have not worked for me...


----------



## emmy2410 (Jun 9, 2008)

Foundation - Monave(Yolanda), Cory (Still finding the shade),

My samples for joppa, lumiere, dreamworld and fyrinnae are on the way..dun know when Hope to find my HG in there.

Primer - waiting for my sample from fyrinnae,

eyes and lippies- PL, alima

Finishing veil - still finding the rite one. have used alima and signature minerals - causes breakouts and itchiness.

emma


----------



## Nory (Jun 9, 2008)

My HG's

Concealer - EDM Sunlight

Foundation - Alima W2

FS - Joppa Finishing silk sheer

Blush - EDM all smiles (so far, still sampling)

Eyeshadows - I like '' Love'' in MAD ( Pale lavendar shimmer with a hint of Grey/blue).


----------



## dlwt2003 (Jun 9, 2008)

I have tested many but my fav is Silk Naturals doesnt make me stop testing though LOL


----------



## feu_du_ciel (Jun 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Kamicha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Now I guess that it is safe to say: *LaurEss Minimalist*. Great foundation for very light dry application, acts well with my skin chemistry (no colour change, no pooling - even if my skin gets oily), disquises pores and fine lines, does not have any glitter that shows up in sunlight, very natural finish, buildable coverage. And excellent colour match! Love the professional and easy to use website, too. Customer service: great!
Tested so far:

Alima: Good one, but no perfect colour match. My own coctail is the backup for LaurEss.

Meow: Perfect colour match, Pampered Puss is OK but has some glitter. Flawless Feline does not work on my skin.

Lumiere: Still sampling, haven't found the colour match. Cashmere does not work on my skin - very uneven results, does not last. Flawless is better, have to try the other formulas.

EDM: No good colour match (well, perhaps for winter but dunno). Intensive and matte are too heavy, other two foundies have glitter that shows up in sunlight and some artificial lighting. Like the overall look of Original Glo for some occassions. Colours are just too... ...colourful.

Dreamworld: Very promising, still testing. Foud a good shade for summer.

Fyrinnae: Good colour match but even the lighter version was too heavy for my taste. Definitely try if you seek matte foundie with good coverage - their matte really is matte.

And then there are some - but tested just once or twice...

it's very helpful, thank youbut how is your skin, normal or oily, cause i have oily skin and just don't know what to choose, very confused

and i don't know what is the difference between Lauress foundie's formulas, could u tell me

thanks


----------



## makeupbabe (Jun 10, 2008)

Basically, the Elemental is for drier skin, Minimalist is for oily skin and the new one, Ethereal is supposed to be heavier and can substitute as a concealer. There is quite a bit of info on their forum if you need more details. But that's the basics. I can wear both Elemental and Minimalist and am eagerly awaiting my Ethereal samples.

HTH


----------



## hotpinkheels (Jun 11, 2008)

So far I love-

Foundation- Meow Pampurred Puss (but I have ED samples to try coming in the mail)

Eyeshadow- She Space/About Face and Pure Luxe

Blush - Pure Luxe

Highlighter/illuminator - The She Space/About Face


----------



## feu_du_ciel (Jun 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *makeupbabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Basically, the Elemental is for drier skin, Minimalist is for oily skin and the new one, Ethereal is supposed to be heavier and can substitute as a concealer. There is quite a bit of info on their forum if you need more details. But that's the basics. I can wear both Elemental and Minimalist and am eagerly awaiting my Ethereal samples. 
HTH

thank you




I'm looking for something that can mattify my oily shiny skin, I'll try Minimalist


----------



## Yola (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm enjoying reading everyone's HG's because I am looking for a new HG now.


----------



## Stellaria (Jun 11, 2008)

OK, I think I've sampled enough brands to have an opinion now!

*Foundation:* Mineral Silk in Cashmere - nothing else that I have tried has given me the nice, even but natural-looking coverage. It even covers up mild sunburn for me!

*Finishing powder:* Mineral Silk's Diamond Dust - every other one I've tried didn't seem as fine as this one, or it was too sparkly. This is *just* glowy enough, and is fine enough to gloss over the pores.

*Bronzer:* EDM's Everyday Bronzer - the color of this one is the closest to me sun-kissed color.

*Eyeliner pigments:* Signature Minerals, Cory, and Meow (if picking just one, it would be Cory - Cinder is the one I have)

*Eye pigments:* Cory - lasted through a hot, humid, sweaty, active day without budging. The colors go on very smoothly, and stay put - I figure if I'm going to take the time to do up my eyes, they better stay done up!

I haven't tried enough or don't use enough of concealers and primers to have an opinion.


----------



## limonada33 (Jun 12, 2008)

Silk naturals!!!!!! I've tested lots and lots and Ive only ordered full batches from here!!! Lauress would have been my HG but couldn't get the right match, and now that the seasons are changing Silk Naturals makes it so easy to make your own match



)


----------



## Kamicha (Jun 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *feu_du_ciel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thank you



I'm looking for something that can mattify my oily shiny skin, I'll try Minimalist

Probably a good choice. I have combination skin and Minimalist does good work in both dry and oily areas of my skin. Elemental looked fabulous - but did not last on my skin. But I'd say that this foundation is definitely worth a try, the finish is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 13, 2008)

EDM for now.


----------



## hedgiemum (Jun 13, 2008)

At the moment, I'm still sampling, though I've liked something about almost every brand I've tried.

I like Lily Lolo (not quite the best match, might need to mix Blondie with a yellower tone) and Lauress so far. *Lauress Elementa*l has a lovely dewy finish to it, and the *Lily Lolo* is more creamy, semi-matte.I'm hoping that the Lauress Ethereal will be the best in finish and coverage for me.

I have a good match in EDM, Golden Fair, but I don't think the staying power is as good as some others, in that it goes cakey around my nose and chin(I think I might need to apply less around my nose though, as it's fine elsewhere).

On my 'to try' list are:

Lumiere

Meow

Alima

Dreamworld

I never thought I'd get so into minerals once I tried them, but I'll never wear a liquid on a frequent basis again!


----------



## msmack (Jun 13, 2008)

Well I was using Lumiere's Flawless Face formula in Light Med Beige (for the longest time...) but my little makeup world was rocked when I found some samples from the pre-buy. I am now using Cashmere formula (which I *thought* I hated!). Due to some slight formula color differences Cashmere is a tad darker and better suited for me for summer (even though it is the same shade as Flawless - Light med beige). It has all the coverage of Flawless Face but looks more natural and blends in better. I am going to buy a full size as Kim has a kick ass deal for 2x 12 gram jars for $30! YEEEAH. I really do not like the Luminesse formula at all and the Veena Velvet is just OK for me. Cashmere is now #1!

_Skin Type for Reference: Fairly dry, slightly oily t-zone._

*#1 Cashmere Formula* - Really good coverage, isn't quite a flat matte coverage - has a bit of sheen (but not really?) The most natural looking of Lumiere's foundations if you can match a color! My new FAV! My skin just loves it too. I don't even need to set with my Avene Thermal Water to eliminate dusties! Lasts all day on me. Super creamy application - a lot like Flawless Face.

*#2 Flawless Face* - Kick ass coverage, moisturizing! I am gunna use this in winter from now on. Really hides imperfections!

*#3 Veena Velvet* - Good coverage, tends to look kinda dusty on me - might have clogged some pores (would not purchase a full size). Heavy feeling?

*#4 Luminesse* - Not enough coverage for me, too shiny.

*Blushes:* I really like EDM's blushes. Waffle Cone and DVR Saturday are two of my faves. I need to check out more of them. I wasn't a huge fan of Lumiere blushes (too pigmented? hard to use? didn't like them at all). To be honest I am not a huge fan of loose mineral blushes other than EDM - they are so user friendly! Other then that I use NARS/Urban Decay blushes.

*All-over-color/highlighter:* I like Lumiere's Island Sands... tis beautiful! Soft tan/peach and makes my face glow. Other than that I like Guerlain Meteorites and NARS Albatross as highlighters.

*Bronzer:* Having a hard time finding one I like that LOOKS natural. Rec's welcome!

*Eyeshadow:* I don't use minerals for eyeshadow (I am a hardcore MAC pigment kinda gal). I did like some of Cory's eyeshadows... but the customer service sucks bad and I will not order anything else from her.


----------



## feu_du_ciel (Jun 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Kamicha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Probably a good choice. I have combination skin and Minimalist does good work in both dry and oily areas of my skin. Elemental looked fabulous - but did not last on my skin. But I'd say that this foundation is definitely worth a try, the finish is absolutely beautiful! so in your opinion, among Lauress Minimalist, Lumiere and Alima, which one is the best for oily skin?



in the summer in my country it's so hot and humid so it's not very comfortable when wearing makeup


----------



## Kamicha (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't have enough experience about Lumiere, but Minimalist has definitely better staying power than Alima on the oily areas of my skin. Surprisingly I don't need any primer or finishing products with Minimalist, it stays beautiful all day long by itself. Even the oiliness does not pool or cake it, the surface just gets a bit shiny.

It's really hard to say how products work in different climate, though! In Scandinavia summers are quite dry and it's not too hot either. If I had to take a wild guess and pick one foundie with me to humid and hot climate, it would be Minimalist. The small amount of product on face (no primer, no finishing dust) feels like nice idea if the humidity tends to cake the makeup... ...of course you would probably not get the 100% matte look for whole day, but at least you avoid the caking and uncomfortable feel of thick makeup layer.


----------



## Reservechic (Jun 14, 2008)

1. Foundation-Fyrinnae's (Topaz) Superpower Foundation (all-time favorite), EM's (Cool-Medium) Intensive Foundation (1st Runner Up)

2. Eyeshadows-Fyrinnae's Montalivet, EM's Ginger Peach, Good China &amp; Silverspoon ( I love them all!)

3. Blushes-EM's Natural Blush (Use As a Blusher, highlighter, or eyeshadow) &amp; EM's Veranda Blush (Use as a eyeshadow only instead of a blusher)

4. Finishing Powder-Fyrinnae's Oil Control Powder, EM's Finishing Dust (1st Runner Up)

5. Primer-Fyrinnae's Rice Powder Primer (Gotta love this stuff!)


----------



## jenfer (Jun 15, 2008)

I love Aromaleigh and I also enjoy Cory, Silk Naturals and a few others. They all offer something unique. Love them all.


----------



## feu_du_ciel (Jun 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Kamicha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't have enough experience about Lumiere, but Minimalist has definitely better staying power than Alima on the oily areas of my skin. Surprisingly I don't need any primer or finishing products with Minimalist, it stays beautiful all day long by itself. Even the oiliness does not pool or cake it, the surface just gets a bit shiny.
It's really hard to say how products work in different climate, though! In Scandinavia summers are quite dry and it's not too hot either. If I had to take a wild guess and pick one foundie with me to humid and hot climate, it would be Minimalist. The small amount of product on face (no primer, no finishing dust) feels like nice idea if the humidity tends to cake the makeup... ...of course you would probably not get the 100% matte look for whole day, but at least you avoid the caking and uncomfortable feel of thick makeup layer.

that sounds great, i'll definitively try itthank u so so much


----------



## Gavriela (Jun 16, 2008)

I only ever seem to buy Silk Naturals and She Space these days. Not sure if that's better or worse for my wallet, as I have so much of both, but at least it's cut down on the sampling (which was adding up - international shipping is not cheap).

Foundation: Silk Naturals

Finishing Powders: Silk Naturals and sometimes She Space

Glows: SN

Eye shadows: Both! (and some from MAD)

Bronzer: The new SN one for pale girls - Beach Bunny

Blush: Slight edge to SN because of the new ones in MOAC, but I have lots of both

Lippies: SN, by far

Eyeliner: SN again, with the new cream ones

Mascara: SN

The SN blush brush is a must-have, and will end up costing me more in the long run because I can wear so many more colours with it.





I just hope neither of them go out of business, but aside from foundation, mascara, and finishing powders, I think I have enough MMU to last several lifetimes - or at least til the next new collection comes out


----------



## HollyC (Jun 17, 2008)

HG - still looking for one that really qualifies as that.

I like most so far:

Foundations- BFM Velvet Glove, Monave Concealer

Finishing Powder - EDM Finishing Dust

Eye Shadows- BE's, Pure Luxe, Madminerals, Fyrrannae, Taylormade


----------



## emfan4life (Jun 22, 2008)

EDM hg for life!!! tried b.e., meow, pure luxe and they all were crap!


----------



## newyorlatin (Jun 24, 2008)

Foundation Monave

Finishing Powder MAC BLOT

Eyeliner MAC Fluidline BlackTrack

Eyeshadow Lumiere Gold Salmon

Blush Lumiere Desert Sun

Concealer Monave


----------



## 4evrrose (Jun 24, 2008)

Most everything in LaurEss, except I love Revlon Colorstay lipstick and Volum Express waterproof mascara.


----------



## cookie_wordnerd (Jul 2, 2008)

For me its Monave in Saturnina. Looove it.






Blush: Ocean Mist's Rosey?


----------



## paintednightsky (Jan 25, 2009)

Interesting reading everyone's choices as they are so varied.

My favorite foundation is EDM semi-matte formula of what I've tried so far. I started out with BE, but that brand is really nothing special and way overpriced. I've tried Lumier and Meow and might like them both better if I could find my color match! I do want to try Buff'd, Monave, and Lauresse next. I need longer lasting coverage.

For eyeshadows, I can say without a doubt I love Aromaleigh best. Her eyeshadows are amazing and she always comes out with new collections! She has a new one themed around Japan (forgot collection name). Her colors are TDF and apply well and stay on fantastic. I also really love Meow Cosmetics eyeshadows. I find Meow can be slightly less consistent. Some apply fantastic and the colors are gorgeous although there are a few that can be powdery, not intense as it looks in bag. I also think Pure Luxe has very nice eyeshadows as well and the samples are cheap. I've tried EDM and found their eyeshadow on the mediocre side. I really wanted to try Fyrinnae and She Space next.

For blush, EDM has the best! It has perfect pigmentation and lasting powder. I've also tried Aromaleigh which is alright and Lumiere which seems a bit "too" pigmented and rather hard to apply. I already have too many blushes so I'm not really looking for new brands to try out.

For lip products, I love Aromaleigh lippies! They smell nice and don't taste nasty as well.

For finishing powder, I don't have an official HG yet since I switch around. I use a variety of products. I use Aromaleigh's silk powder, high resolution, metamorphosis, etc. I think all of them are great. I like Pure Luxe's Glo Girl and I like Lumiere's finishing powder as well. I also like EDM Start to Finish. I do want to try Fyrinnae next for their rice powder.

Just want to update my foundation HG portion. Since then thanks to this forum I've tried Joppa and Earthen Glow Minerals. Both of these brands have fantastic coverage and they are long lasting. I still have yet to try Lauress which should be coming in the mail soon, but I am guessing from reviews I'll love this brand as well. I thought all minerals were the same, but the new brands I've tried both have noticeably longer lasting coverage. The colors I've tried are ok, but I think I'll try to find a better color match. They are both definitely better than any other brands I've tried. EM goes in third place with them. EM is cheap, but doesn't last nearly as long. Also EGM eye shadow pigments are gorgeous. I love the purple cascading color! Joppa's galaxy eyecolor with the innocence as highlighter was nice as well.


----------

